# my sick pixie



## christinac (Aug 9, 2010)

:frown:hi everyone
can u please help me. i just took my 1 and half yr old syrian out for a cuddle and noticed she has a bad swelling on her belly.its big and her skin looks very red. i am very worried for her so any advice would be greatly welcomed
thank u x


----------



## emihawk (Jul 16, 2010)

You should take her to a vet asap. How does she look and act apart from the swelling?


----------



## christinac (Aug 9, 2010)

sorry for late reply
i took pixie to the vet first thing yesterday morning. the poor thing has a absyss and she had to get it lanced. i could not stay there and watch so i waited outside. i could hear her screaming.the vet said she could not get as much fluid out because pixie was getting too distressed so she put her on a course of antibiotics. today is her second dose so i am really hoping they work. if not i will have to take her back to see if we can drain anymore fluids..thank u so much for ur advice x


----------

